# Angler aus Seenot gerettet



## Micky (12. Oktober 2008)

Angler aus Seenot gerettet

*Kellenhusen – Zwei Meeresangler aus dem Kreis Segeberg sind am Sonnabend im Seegebiet vor Kellenhusen und Dahmeshöved in Seenot geraten und mit leichten Unterkühlungen von der Besetzung einer Yacht aus der Ostsee gerettet worden.

*
Eine Welle hatte ihr 3,50 Meter langes Angelboot gegen 11.30 Uhr umgerissen und die beiden Männer in die See geschleudert. Das Boot kenterte dabei. Etwa 15 Minuten mussten die beiden 52 und 46 Jahre alten Schiffbrüchigen nach eigenen Angaben in der rund 13 Grad kühlen Ostsee aushalten, ehe sie von der Besatzung der Yacht, die auf dem Weg von Grömitz ins Winterlager nach Fehmarn war, an Bord genommen wurde. 

Die Segler verständigten die Zentrale der DGzRS in Bremen und übergaben die beiden Geretteten wenig später an ein Motorboot, das mit Kurs auf Grömitz längsseits kam. Auf halbem Weg kam ihnen das Tochterboot des Rettungskreuzers „Bremen“, die „Vegesack“ entgegen.

Die Angler kamen bei der DGzRS schnell wieder auf Temperatur und sind noch in den Mittagsstunden von ihren Angehörigen abgeholt worden. Die Wasserschutzpolizei kümmerte sich um das gekenterte Angelboot. lg/mf

Quelle: www.ln-online.de

Direkt zum Artikel


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*



Micky schrieb:


> Angler aus Seenot gerettet
> 
> *Kellenhusen – Zwei Meeresangler aus dem Kreis Segeberg sind am Sonnabend im Seegebiet vor Kellenhusen und Dahmeshöved in Seenot geraten und mit leichten Unterkühlungen von der Besetzung einer Yacht aus der Ostsee gerettet worden.
> 
> ...




na da waren wohl ein paar glücksengel im spiel #d

mehr sag ich dazu lieber nich #d


----------



## Ute (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*

Schluck.
Das ist ja fast vor meiner Haustür.
Die hatten aber verdammt viel Glück im Unglück.


----------



## muz660socke (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*

Es verschlägt einem doch immer wieder die Sprache, mit was für Nußschalen einige Leute auf See herumstochern. 
Mit Leichtsinn hat so etwas nicht mehr das geringste zu tun.
Unfassbar!!

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*

Oh man da haben die zwei ja nochmal Glück gehabt! Den Fehler machen die 
wohl nicht mehr so schnell. Und neben den Schock kommen auch noch die 
Bergungskosten auf die Jungs zu, das sollte als "Strafe" reichen


----------



## detlefb (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*

Bevor man sich über " Strafen ", Leichtsinn und Bergungkosten unterhält, sollte man vielleicht auch einmal Gedanken  über die Besatzung der Segelyacht machen.
Diejenigen waren es, die sich aktiv mit der Rettung beschäftigt  und notwendige Schritte eingleitet haben. Ihnen gebürt Anerkennung und Dank genauso wie den Besatzungen der DGzRS-Flotte die es unterstützt haben.

Frei nach dem Motto, wer im Glashaus sitzt..... irgendetwas kann jedem von uns-auch wenn man noch so vorsichtig ist- da draußen passieren.

Hilfe in Notfällen leisten ist oberste Bürgerpflicht, das sollte man sich einmal vor Augen führen.

Häme ist da wohl fehl am Platz.


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*



detlefb schrieb:


> Bevor man sich über " Strafen ", Leichtsinn und Bergungkosten unterhält, sollte man vielleicht auch einmal Gedanken über die Besatzung der Segelyacht machen.
> Diejenigen waren es, die sich aktiv mit der Rettung beschäftigt und notwendige Schritte eingleitet haben. Ihnen gebürt Anerkennung und Dank genauso wie den Besatzungen der DGzRS-Flotte die es unterstützt haben.
> 
> Frei nach dem Motto, wer im Glashaus sitzt..... irgendetwas kann jedem von uns-auch wenn man noch so vorsichtig ist- da draußen passieren.
> ...


 

Solche Leute, die sich um sich selbst keine Sorgen machen- Stichwort: Kleinboottreffen an Tonne 5- machen sich erst Recht keine Sorgen um diejenigen die sich selbst in Gefahr bringen müssen um sie zu retten!

Von daher immer feste `druff!!!- damit ´ses lernen!!!

Zu Deinen übrigen Aussagen kann ich nur sagen- |good:


----------



## raubangler (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Solche Leute, die sich um sich selbst keine Sorgen machen- Stichwort: Kleinboottreffen an Tonne 5- machen sich erst Recht keine Sorgen um diejenigen die sich selbst in Gefahr bringen müssen um sie zu retten!
> 
> Von daher immer feste `druff!!!- damit ´ses lernen!!!



Für die Profis bei der DGzRS ist es Arbeitsplatzsicherung und für die Ehrenamtlichen ist Retterspielen die Erfüllung ihres Lebens.

Wobei ich bei ehrenamtlichen Helden immer Bauchschmerzen habe:
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2006/06/12/572386.html

Kann man nur hoffen, dass die Freiwilligen bei der DGzRS anders drauf sind und nicht den Wetterbericht im Hafen verfälschen.:q


----------



## detlefb (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*



raubangler schrieb:


> Für die Profis bei der DGzRS ist es Arbeitsplatzsicherung und für die Ehrenamtlichen ist Retterspielen die Erfüllung ihres Lebens.
> 
> Wobei ich bei ehrenamtlichen Helden immer Bauchschmerzen habe:
> http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2006/06/12/572386.html
> ...



Klar.... das steht dem Verfasser dieses Thread's:
mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5
gut zu Gesicht.
Wobei wir schwups wieder beim Glashaus sind.
Meine noch halbwegs vorhandene " gute Erziehung " verbietet es mir darauf so ein zu gehen wie ich gerne möchte.......


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*



raubangler schrieb:


> Für die Profis bei der DGzRS ist es Arbeitsplatzsicherung und für die Ehrenamtlichen ist Retterspielen die Erfüllung ihres Lebens.
> 
> Wobei ich bei ehrenamtlichen Helden immer Bauchschmerzen habe:
> http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2006/06/12/572386.html
> ...



Meine Güte,
du schreibst aber auch immer einen Stuss hier rein. Das ist echt unglaublich. 
Das hat doch ganz und gar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. So was von OT.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*

Was ich immer sehr bemerkenswert finde, ist, dass ein Bericht geschrieben wird "Irgendwer in Seenot"

Dann, zwei Postings später " Nussschale, wie kann man nur, Verantwortungslos, Strafe genug ????  usw"

Logisch, dass die Segler die aus dem Wasser holen, oder würdet ihr vorbei fahren?????? 

Schei..................... drauf, sie sind gerettet.


----------



## guifri (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*

Eine kritische Anmerkung zu den eingesetzten Schwimmkörpern kann man aber schon noch sagen dürfen, auch wenn man selbst natürlich helfen würde?

Ich habe am Samstag zwischen GroBro und Dahme auch ein seltsames Gefährt gesehen, nicht dass es die Beiden waren.

Das war ein Böötchen wo zwei Persoenen hintereinander !!! (nebeneinander wäre nicht gegangen) gesessen haben. Sah ein bisschen so aus, wie so ein Raketenwagen auf einem Kinderflugkarussell. Ich fand´s ganz schön abenteuerlich bei der gemeldeten Windstärke von 4 bis 5 aus Südwest. Aber wenigstens Schwimmwesten an...(scheint in GroBro auch eher die Ausnahme zu sein, das mit den Westen)

Eine schnelle Wende in der falschen Welle und es macht schwups...So wie bei den Beiden Verunglückten...


----------



## raubangler (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Meine Güte,
> du schreibst aber auch immer einen Stuss hier rein. Das ist echt unglaublich.
> Das hat doch ganz und gar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. So was von OT.


 

Na,
bist Du auch bei der Feuerwehr?

Ich musste das mal so deutlich raushauen.
Immer, wenn einer abblubbert, kommen so schlaue Sprüche, wie die armen Retter, die riskieren selbstlos ihr Leben.

Tun sie nicht.
Wenn Angelboote absaufen, dann ist für SAR-Boote immer noch Schönwetter.
Wenn SAR-Boote absaufen, dann gehen Angelboote bereits im Hafen unter.
Ausserdem ist das deren Job.
Und ich wäre stinksauer, wenn mir jemand die Arbeitsgrundlage entziehen möchte.


----------



## Rosi (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*

Kleine Boote auf hoher See. Bei 4bft ist das leichtsinnig. Viele Leute sind einfach unerfahren und haben daher keine Angst. Die See ist nicht berechenbar. Innerhalb von 10 Min kann sich das Wetter schlagartig verändern. 

Aber mal davon abgesehen denken sehr viele der größeren Bootsbesitzer überhaupt nicht an ihre Heckwellen. Sie donnern 20m an einer Nußschale vorbei, weil sie vielleicht kurzsichtig sind und wissen wollen ob sie den kennen, der darin sitzt. Heben noch freundlich die Hand zum Gruß.

Das kann auch auf einem Teich passieren und diese Idioten drehen sich nicht mal um. In so einer Heckwelle wär ich auch beinahe schon gekentert. Bei schönstem Wetter.


----------



## Ollek (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> Was ich immer sehr bemerkenswert finde, ist, dass ein Bericht geschrieben wird "Irgendwer in Seenot"
> 
> Dann, zwei Postings später " Nussschale, wie kann man nur, Verantwortungslos, Strafe genug ????  usw"



|rolleyes tja mein lieber das sind die Unfehlbaren denen sowas nie passiert. Und die auch ganz genau wissen was dort abgelaufen ist weil sie quasi dabei waren. 
Diese Leute fahren auch immer 50 in der Ortschaft und sind stets angeschnallt. Genauso wie sie nicht rauchen und trinken weil sie wissen das das weder ihrer Gesundheit  noch der Allgemeinheit gut tut.
 So "gut" wie diese Leute sind sind wir leider nicht, wir machen Fehler. Diese Leute sind fehlerfrei

Wir fahren mit viel zu kleinen Booten raus, manchmal auch nur mit nem Ring um die Hüfte und Schwimmflossen.

Wetterbericht? Interessiert nicht, wir sind doch Fischgeil.

:gDu siehst wir haben Ecken und Kanten und die anderen sind aalglatt und Fehlerfrei.

 @ all

Als ich nur die Überschrift gelesen habe wusste ich was wieder kommt.

"wie können die" , "selbst schuld" bla bla

statts sich mal zu freuen das diesmal keiner abgesoffen ist kommen wieder mal nur "mir kann das nicht passieren ich bin Fehlerfrei" Pauschalisierungen.

#hNichts für ungut und Gruss
Ollek

(der sich freut das die Typen sich diesmal nur in die Hose geballert haben und mit Sicherheit ihre Sichtweise nun überdenken werden)


----------



## macmarco (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*

Kann mich den Vorredner nur anschließen... Es kann uns alles passieren...

Gestern beim Event vom AB waren es auch "schöne"Wellen wobei uns eine hätte blöd erwischen können...Aber wir waren ja fein ausgestattet


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*

@raubangler, nein ich bin nicht bei der Feuerwehr. Trotzdem finde ich dein Gerschreibsel wiederwertig. Und zwar gegenüber allen die ihre Freizeit hergeben um Leuten zu helfen. Damit meine ich nicht nur Feuerwehr sondern auch THW, DGzRS usw.
Was hast du damit zu tun? Du tust ja gerade so als wenn du arbeitslos werden würdest wenn keine Unglücke passieren.

@Rosi, genau so ist es. Hätte ich kein Horn im Boot wäre ich von den Freizeitschippern schon 3 mal überfahren worden.
Aber darum gehts hier nicht. Also bitte zurück zum Thema!


----------



## raubangler (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> ...
> Trotzdem finde ich dein Gerschreibsel wiederwertig. Und zwar gegenüber allen die ihre Freizeit hergeben um Leuten zu helfen.
> ...



Tun sie nicht.
Sie helfen sich selbst.

Frauen mit solch einem Helfer- und Rettersyndrom landen in der Krankenpflege.
Da sind sie dann nach ca. 3 Jahren mit einem Burn-Out-Syndrom kuriert.

Ich wohne im Hamburger Umland mit einer freiwilligen Feuerwehr vor Ort.
Und ich konnte natürlich auch hier meine Meinung über diese Institution nicht verbergen.#c

Da kam dann vor versammelter Mannschaft der Spruch:
'Aber wenn es bei Dir brennt, dann bist Du froh, wenn wir kommen!'

'Nein', war meine Antwort 'ich wäre froh, wenn dann Profis kommen würden. Und dafür wäre ich auch bereit, zu zahlen.'

Die DGzRS ist so ein Mittelding mit ein paar Profis an Bord.
Aber auch hier muss man sagen, dass ein Verein bei der Lebensrettung generell nichts verloren hat.
Das ist Staatsaufgabe (per UN-Beschluss) und hier sollten NUR Profis beschäftigt sein.
Die man übrigens dann im Fehlerfall auch zur Verantwortung ziehen kann.

In diesem Fall hat ein Segelboot zur Rettung gereicht.
Grüße an die Retter und die Geretteten.


----------



## detlefb (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*



raubangler schrieb:


> Tun sie nicht.
> Sie helfen sich selbst.
> 
> Frauen mit solch einem Helfer- und Rettersyndrom landen in der Krankenpflege.
> ...



gut das es außer dir noch anders denkende und vor allen handelnde Menschen gibt.

Herzlichen Dank für deine Äußerungen über die ehrenamtlichen Helfer.

Höchstwahrscheinlich würde sogar ich, bei dir im Falle des Falles Erstmaßnahmen am Unfallort durchführen, auch wenn es mir sehr, sehr sehr schwer fallen würde..... und Du dadurch den Darwin Award nicht bekommen würdest.


----------



## Ollek (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*



raubangler schrieb:


> Die DGzRS ist so ein Mittelding mit ein paar Profis an Bord.
> Aber auch hier muss man sagen, dass ein Verein bei der Lebensrettung generell nichts verloren hat.



|bigeyes Du hast recht, ich habe selten so einen unprofessionellen Verein gesehn.

siehe Hier

Dagegen ist unser Angelverein Kühler Barsch ja gradezu mit Hightec ausgestattet.
gund mit den Geräten ziehen wir nur Fische an Land)



raubangler schrieb:


> Ich wohne im Hamburger Umland mit einer freiwilligen Feuerwehr vor Ort.
> Und ich konnte natürlich auch hier meine Meinung über diese Institution nicht verbergen.
> 
> Da kam dann vor versammelter Mannschaft der Spruch:
> ...



Es wäre interessant zu sehen wie du im Falle eines Brandes die Amateure wegschickst und auf die Profis wartest. |bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## HD4ever (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*

Glückwunsch an die beiden zu Ihrem 2. Geburtstag !!! |wavey:
die hatten wirklich Glück das sie schon nach 15min raus gezogen wurden....


----------



## Glöckchen (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*

Natürlich war das irrer Leichtsinn mit so 'ner Nussschale rauszufahren.

Aber DER Fehler wär vielleicht dem ein oder anderen hier nicht passiert, dafür hätte derjenige anderswo sein (Un-)glück herausgefordert.

Ich seh's von der positiven Seite: je häufiger über sowas berichtet wird, umso mehr Leute lesen es und machen sich Gedanken drüber - sprich: manch einer wird daraus lernen und jetzt NICHT ähnliches veranstalten.

Also lasst uns froh sein, dass den beiden nicht mehr passiert ist und dass das schlechte Vorbild andere vielleicht gewarnt hat!

Und so ganz nebenbei überlegt sich der ein oder andere auch, ob Schwimmwesten nicht doch ganz sinnvoll sind.......


----------



## schadstoff (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*



raubangler schrieb:


> Tun sie nicht.
> Sie helfen sich selbst.
> 
> Frauen mit solch einem Helfer- und Rettersyndrom landen in der Krankenpflege.
> ...



Aus irgend einem Grund kann ich diese Engstirnige These nicht Nachvollziehen, du willst uns also erzählen wenn du im 5 Grad kaltem Wasser und nem meter Wellengang kenterst, einem vorbeifahrendem Boot erzählst ..." NÖÖ LASST  MICH IM WASSER ICH WARTE AUF PROFIS"

#q#q#q


Ne ist schon klar ^^


----------



## HD4ever (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*

muß ich mich dir mal anschließen zu der Kritik ein posting höher .... 
die DGZrS leistet klasse Arbeit - kann man immer wieder nur wiederholen.
Oft genug ist hier im board was zu lesen wo und wie sie Personen rettet, nur weil diesesmal 2 Segler schneller an der Stelle waren ( weil die 2 im Wasser wahrscheinlich auch gerade keine Hilfe rufen konnten ) ist diese Kritik völlig fehl am Platz !


----------



## la_familia_ (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*



raubangler schrieb:


> Tun sie nicht.
> Sie helfen sich selbst.
> 
> Frauen mit solch einem Helfer- und Rettersyndrom landen in der Krankenpflege.
> ...



 Ach du meine Nase, schreibst du einen geistigen Dünnschiss. Kam aus deiner Gusche schon mal was sinnvolles??? Sitze du in einem Boot und kentere. Und denn haben DGzRS/THW /FFW alle Sommerfest und keiner da der dich bergen kann...Oh, armes Mensch    Manchmal können die Leute wirklich nichts dafür. Ich finde es immer schön wenn es da ein Happy End gibt. Das hätte auch ganz anders laufen können, aber ganz anders. Aber man sollte wirklich überlegen mit was und wie weit man rausfährt. Mit nem Belly kann ich auch nicht 5km raus, denn sollte man mit einem ganz kleinen auf jedenfall in Küstennähe bleiben. Beim Kuttern hatten wir auch sone Deppen. Die sind mit nem normalen Ruderboot bestimmt 5km von der Küste weggewesen und standen auch noch beide im Boot...


----------



## Zanderlui (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*

allso erstmal mein lob an die helfer und retter die schlimmeres verhindert haben!!!!

@raubangler

als erstes hier kann ja jeder seine meinung äußern aber das was du machst ist nicht keine meinung äußern sondern nur stunk suchen hier!!!!und wenn es doch deine meinung ist dann finde ich sie zum :v:vwie viele andere hier auch!

du sagst also die bei der DGzRS sind nur leihen und machen ihren job nicht so gut wie die profis oder du willst nicht von der FFW geholfen werden weil dort nur leihen arbeiten???
hast du mal überlegt das diese in deinen augen leihen genauso kurse und lehrgänge absolvieren müssen wie berufsfeuerwehrleute????
du machst die wunderbare arbeit der DGzRS und anderer vereine zum schutz von menschen und natur und so weiter runter bloß weil du meinst die haben nix drauf!!!|bigeyes
ist nicht zu fassen denke du solltes mal etwas nachdenken bevor du schreibst!!

und außerdem ist die arbeit nicht über ein verein zu regeln sondern stattssache deiner meinung???-dann frage ich mich was soll die un dort beschließen??#d#d#d

ich ich sage es jetzt weil es einfach sein muss:

würde ich dich gekentert auf der ostsee bei sturm und wellen finden (bin ja kein profi in der rettung)(also würdest du dich ja auch nicht retten lassen!) würde ich dich allen ernstes mit meinem boot überfahren!!!!-denn ich denke du wärst es nicht mal wert mit deiner einstellung das du dann von profis gerettet werde3n solltest!

und an die mods ja ich weiß das ist hier wieder hart und anfeindend aber ich denke ihr hättet auch schon vorher was machen können denn solche aussagen wie hier von raubangler gekommen sind muss man sich hier nicht antun !!!!!(warte dann auf meine verwarnung)da ich mal wieder was ausgesprochen habe(die wahrheit) was hier viele denken aber niemand sagt!!!!|gr:


----------



## HD4ever (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*

oh man ..... 
nun kann der Sch***** hier wirklich geclosed werden #q
das posting in dem Ton passt hier nun auch überhaupt nicht hin ...
Kritik kann man äußern - dann kann man auch Kritik zu der Kritik vorher äußern .... aber sowas ... |uhoh:
sorry ... bist doch schon 21 ... da kann man auch mal überlegen was man textet #d


----------



## Honeyball (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*

@raubangler
Die freiwilligen Mitarbeiter der DGzRS sind also Deiner Meinung nach nichts anderes als verkappte Psychopathen mit Helfersyndrom, ahja, interessante Einstellung.#d#d#d#d
Sag mal, schreibst Du dieses alles ganz normal zuhause an Deinem PC oder befindest Du Dich bereits in einem geschlossenen Gebäude, in dem noch mehr Leute wohnen, die ähnliche Meinungen gegenüber ihren Mitmenschen vertreten und in dessen Cafeteria jetzt auch ein Internet-PC aufgebaut wurde???
Wenn meine Vermutung stimmt, dann grüß mir bitte Napoleon und diskutier' das Ganze doch mal mit Deinem Therapeuten!!!


----------



## Honeyball (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*

@Zanderlui
Auch wenn es Dein persönliches Bedürfnis war, Dich (meiner Meinung nach völlig zurecht) über diese Ansichten eines Einzelnen auszukotzen, hat HDever durchaus recht, dass Du ein wenig übertreibst, nicht in der Sache, aber im Ton.

Und damit das jetzt nicht weiter ausartet und der Thread offen bleiben kann :

Über die Ansichten von raubangler denken alle hier das gleiche, also müssen wir dies nicht weiter ausdiskuitieren und dieses Neben-Thema ist hiermit beendet, was natürlich auch für raubangler selbst gilt! Wer mit ihm darüber diskutieren will, kann dies per PN erledigen.
Wer meint, mit mir darüber diskutieren zu wollen, kann mich auch gerne per PN erreichen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*

@ Raubangler

Also Deine Ausführung kann ich überhaupt nicht teilen. Ich bin froh über 
die Sicherungsmaßnahmen der DGZRS und die damit verbundene Sicherheit.

@ Ollek

Deinen Veralgemeinerungen bringen garnichts! Solche eklatanten Fehler
die die hier vorliegenden sind einfach nur Fahlässig und haben nichts mit leicht 
fahrlässigen Dingen wie die von Dir angesprochenen zu tun.


----------



## schadstoff (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @raubangler
> Die freiwilligen Mitarbeiter der DGzRS sind also Deiner Meinung nach nichts anderes als verkappte Psychopathen mit Helfersyndrom, ahja, interessante Einstellung.#d#d#d#d
> Sag mal, schreibst Du dieses alles ganz normal zuhause an Deinem PC oder befindest Du Dich bereits in einem geschlossenen Gebäude, in dem noch mehr Leute wohnen, die ähnliche Meinungen gegenüber ihren Mitmenschen vertreten und in dessen Cafeteria jetzt auch ein Internet-PC aufgebaut wurde???
> Wenn meine Vermutung stimmt, dann grüß mir bitte Napoleon und diskutier' das Ganze doch mal mit Deinem Therapeuten!!!




Alter ich hab Tränen in den Augen .... wie Geil ist das denn.... |good:

@ Zanderlui ich verstehe deine Missachtung ihm gegenüber ja, aber das mit dem überfahren ist dann doch zu Strange ... auch du würdest ihn aus dem Wasser Retten und wenn es gegen seinen Willen ist ^^ wenn nicht solltest du ebenfalls einen Therapheuten aufsuchen denn solche ansichten sind dann auch nicht ganz Normal .... aber wie gesagt ich verstehe deinen Ärger darüber !

Mit Freundlichen Grüssen Schadstoff


----------



## Ollek (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Ollek
> 
> Deinen Veralgemeinerungen bringen garnichts! Solche eklatanten Fehler
> die die hier vorliegenden sind einfach nur Fahlässig und haben nichts mit leicht
> fahrlässigen Dingen wie die von Dir angesprochenen zu tun.



Du hast sicherlich Recht aber ne Frage hätt ich dazu, wo steht geschrieben das man mit 3,50m langen Booten nicht auf die Ostsee darf?

Ich stütze die Frage auf den Bericht der Online Zeitung wo ich nichts von z.B. Alkohol oder Leichtsinn bzw. viel zu weit rausgefahren lesen konnte. (auch wenn dem so sein sollte)

An dieser Landspitze wo es passierte sind bei weitem kleinere Boote unterwegs und ich denke die Leute wissen aber dennoch was sie tun.

Wie gesagt ich habe nichts von leichtfertigem Verhalten lesen können,* insofern ist ein 3,50 langes Boot was seiner Eignung entspricht und sich Küstennah bewegt* noch lange nichts schlimmes und die Umstände des Kenterns reine Spekulation.

Anders wäre es wenn in dem Bericht hervorginge das die Angler sich entgegen Wetterwarungen etc. leichtsinnig verhalten haben zu weit rausgefahren sind und somit ihre Situation selbst verschuldetet hätten.

Aber das konnte selbst nach mehrmaligen lesen nicht finden.


----------



## Ollek (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*

@ Honeyball

bedenke das du Mod bist und daher den Ton wahren solltest bevor andere die das auch  so handhaben verwarnt werden


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*

@ Ollek

Das sagt der Wetterbericht. Ich bin selber jahrelang mit 4,30 Alulatte auf der Ostsee
unterwegs gewesen. Aber bei Winststärke 5 mit über einem halben Meter weniger...
Die Windstärke 5 steht zwar nicht in der Zeitung wurde aber vom Wetterdienst so 
gemeldet und von Gufifri bestätigt.
Und diesen Blick in den Wetterbericht setzte ich einfach voraus egal ob man mit dem
Belly los will oder mit dem 20Meter Angelkutter.

Natürlich steht da nicht, dass es der Grund fürs Unglück war. Aber selbst wenn 
nichts passiert wäre ist ein Hinweis auf die Situation meiner Meinung nach wichtig.


----------



## Zanderlui (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*

ok entschuldige mich für den etwas heftigen ton!!!#t

aber es musste mal gesagt werden aber eben etwas besser ausgedrückt werden müssen da habt ihr recht!


----------



## Honeyball (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*

@Ollek
Ich hab lediglich nachgefragt, um rauszufinden, ob es reine Provokation ist oder es eine andere Motivation für das Geschriebene gibt.

Da an dem WE ja auch das AB-Kleinboottreffen stattgefunden hat, wissen die meisten, die was dazu geschrieben haben, sowohl über den Wind als auch die Wellen bescheid, die zur fraglichen Zeit herrschten.
Wenn dann die Ortskundigen die Situation als zu gefährlich für ein 3,50m-Boot einstufen, liegt die Vermutung nach Leichtsinn oder Selbstüberschätzung oder Unterschätzung der Ostsee ziemlich nahe.


----------



## Ollek (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*

@ Torsk

Du scheinst meinen Post mit den Verallgemeinerungen nicht verstanden zu haben.

Und die Verallgemeinerungen sollte auch nichts bringen, sondern aufzeigen das auch die Unfehlbaren eine eigene Nase haben an die es sich lohnt anzufassen bevor man wieder alles besser weiss und besser gemacht hätte.

*NIEMAND weiss über die genauen Umstände aber ALLE wissen bescheid!!!*

Und mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir das die Leute nicht zum ersten mal rausgefahren sind und auch nicht so doof sind und ihr Leben riskieren.

Und ich will das bei weitem nicht gutheissen was die beiden da gemacht haben, *ABER* auch ich kenne die genauen Umstände nicht weshalb ich es mir nicht in den Sinn kommen würde die beiden im Vorfeld ohne Hintergrundwissen zu verurteilen wie einige hier die die Weissheit mal wieder mit Löffeln... aber das ist eine andere Sache


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*

Danke nochmal für Deine Erläuterung. So hatte ich das auch verstanden 
und stimme Dir da nach einem Kaffee und ner Kippe auch zu. 

Ich will die Jungs auch nicht an die Wand stellen aber doch deren Handeln 
nicht gut heissen und auf ein Mindestmaß an Vorsicht hinweisen. 
Gerade Routine ist doch einer der meisten Gründe für Fahrlässigkeit- egal in welchem Bereich.


----------



## Ollek (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Da an dem WE ja auch das AB-Kleinboottreffen stattgefunden hat, wissen die meisten, die was dazu geschrieben haben, sowohl über den Wind als auch die Wellen bescheid, die zur fraglichen Zeit herrschten.
> Wenn dann die Ortskundigen die Situation als zu gefährlich für ein 3,50m-Boot einstufen, liegt die Vermutung nach Leichtsinn oder Selbstüberschätzung oder Unterschätzung der Ostsee ziemlich nahe.



Das geht aber nicht aus den ersten Postings in diesem Thread hervor da ich den Thread seit Eröffnung beobachte.
Da war von Kleinboottreffen nicht die Rede sondern von vorschnellen Spekulationen.



Honeyball schrieb:


> @Ollek
> Ich hab lediglich nachgefragt, um rauszufinden, ob es reine Provokation ist oder es eine andere Motivation für das Geschriebene gibt.



|kopfkrat Naja indirekt hast du ihn in die Klapper gesetzt. Und ich hab mal gelesen das sich Mods möglichst neutral verhalten sollen und weder verbal und offen (so wie manche Member manchmal) noch indirekt beleidigen sollten.

Aber egal. Recht haste ja.


----------



## Achim_68 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*



Ollek schrieb:


> Und ich hab mal gelesen das sich Mods möglichst neutral verhalten sollen und weder verbal und offen (so wie manche Member manchmal) noch indirekt beleidigen sollten.
> 
> Aber egal. Recht haste ja.



Auch Moderatoren sind nur Menschen (die meißten auf jeden Fall :q) und in gewissen Fällen muss man auch einfach mal als Boardie - und nicht als Mod - Dampf ablassen dürfen


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*



Achim_68 schrieb:


> Auch Moderatoren sind nur Menschen (die meißten auf jeden Fall :q)



Jetzt wo Du Deinen Hut abgenommen hast, erkenne ich das Tier in Dir


----------



## Ollek (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*



Achim_68 schrieb:


> Auch Moderatoren sind nur Menschen (die meißten auf jeden Fall :q) und in gewissen Fällen muss man auch einfach mal als Boardie - und nicht als Mod - Dampf ablassen dürfen



#6 Mein Reden.


----------



## raubangler (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*

Was regt Ihr Euch eigentlich so darüber auf, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass hoheitliche Aufgaben nur in die Hände des Staates gehören?

Ist sonst nix los?

Sogar die Polizei muss inzwischen laufend darauf achten, dass polizeiliche Aufgaben nicht hintenrum Anderen übertragen werden.
Dieser Trend muss gestoppt werden.

Und nochmal zur Seerettung.
Mag ja sein, dass die DGzRS professionell arbeitet.
Das tun andere (staatliche) SAR-Dienste in anderen Ländern aber auch.

Und wenn es dann was kostet, von einer Fregatte gerettet zu werden, dann ist das eben so.
Man trägt ja auch immer selbst die Verantwortung und somit die Schuld.

Ob das Boot nun zu klein oder man selbst so bekloppt war, nur mit einem Motor rauszufahren, ist dann auch wurscht.
Schuld bleibt Schuld.


----------



## Ollek (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*

@ raubangler

 ich finds schon Interessant was dir im Thread zu den teuersten Angelpannen passiert ist.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2216989&postcount=23

Wenn man bedenkt das "nur" im Fahrwasser der Elbe passiert ist wo man sich mit Paddeln schnell an Land retten kann.

Nicht auszudenken wie das ausgegangen wär um Fehmarn.

Ich seh schon die Schlagzeilen und die Threads im Board.  

Aber das zeugt von deiner Professionalität.


----------



## Rosi (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*

Moin Raubangler, das anonyme Internet treibt wirklich komische Blüten. Wo hast du nur diese rigorose Betrachtungsweise her? Du haust Dinge in einen Topf, die nicht zusammen gehören. Du stellst felsenfeste Behauptungen auf, die eigentlich nur deine Ansichten wiedergeben. Dagegen, einfach dagegen. Ja, du bist etwas besonderes. Nicht wie alle anderen der Herde. Und nun geh brav heim und genieße es.


----------



## raubangler (13. Oktober 2008)

*Benutzername*



Ollek schrieb:


> ....
> Nicht auszudenken wie das ausgegangen wär um Fehmarn.
> ....



Dann hätte ich die Segel gesetzt und gut.
Ich fahre niemals mit nur einem Antrieb raus.
Auch nicht auf die Elbe.

Für solche Aktionen gibt es HD4Ever und andere, die dann auch schöne Bilder von den Rettungskreuzern hier reinsetzen können.
;-)


----------



## Ollek (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*

 Dann hoff ich für dich das deine Motore in Zukunft nur dann ins Wasser fallen wenn der Wind gut bläst.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @raubangler
> Die freiwilligen Mitarbeiter der DGzRS sind also Deiner Meinung nach nichts anderes als verkappte Psychopathen mit Helfersyndrom, ahja, interessante Einstellung.#d#d#d#d
> Sag mal, schreibst Du dieses alles ganz normal zuhause an Deinem PC oder befindest Du Dich bereits in einem geschlossenen Gebäude, in dem noch mehr Leute wohnen, die ähnliche Meinungen gegenüber ihren Mitmenschen vertreten und in dessen Cafeteria jetzt auch ein Internet-PC aufgebaut wurde???
> Wenn meine Vermutung stimmt, dann grüß mir bitte Napoleon und diskutier' das Ganze doch mal mit Deinem Therapeuten!!!



eigendlich wollte ich hierzu nix sagen denn ich wusste was hier passiert.aber das es so heftig wird ,hätte ich mir in meinen kühnsten träumen nicht vorgestellt.


@ honeyball besser hätte man es nicht ausdrücken können .

@ raubangler  du bist perfekt #6 ich wußte nich das man ******* so hoch stapeln kann. dafür neme ich auch gerne ne verwarnung in kauf . mehr sag ich dazu nich .das iss unglaublich was du hier ablässt.

greez
andy


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angler aus Seenot gerettet*

Es macht sicher keinen Sinn hier noch mehr Offtopic Beiträge zu verfassen und zu lesen. Aus diesem Grund schließe ich den Thread.


----------

